# West Ky Hunting Club-looking For Georgia Members



## KYMONSTERBUCKS (Jan 22, 2005)

New Hunting Club in West Kentucky looking for Georgia members.  1100 acres in 2 tracts seaprated by 2 miles with Lodge in between both tracts.  The farm is located in Muhlenberg County.  Muhlenberg is one of Ky's top 4 County's for B/C bucks.  The farm is located on the Butler/Muhlenberg County line.

Deer, turkey, quail, rabbits, ducks, and geese are plentiful.

Lodging and food plots furnished.  The property is mostly wooded (70%) with a mixture of and young and mature hardwoods.  The remainder is covered with NWSG's, food plots, and thickets.  A variety of cropland surrounds or is near the property.

Looking for 17 Georgia members at $2,000 each.  The club has a buck minimum of 125" gross as measured under B/C.

Send me a PM and I will schedule a tour soon.  Don't miss this opportunity, this is a great place.

Thanks.


----------



## hav2hunt (Jan 23, 2005)

why do you only want members from georgia?


----------



## KYMONSTERBUCKS (Jan 24, 2005)

I have another Club in West Kentucky that is made up of KY and GA hunters.  The Ga. hunters continually complain that the KY guys live closer and therefore over-hunt and in general disturb the property.  Some of this is true, so I decided to recruit some members from the same area.  

Thanks for your question.


----------



## KYMONSTERBUCKS (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks.  This Club is now full.


----------

